# 8 months pregnant and he doesn't want to have sex..at all



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

We have gone almost a month with no sex. He said he just isn't turned on at all by the thought of having sex with me while pregnant. 

I told him once this baby is out and I am clear, he better get back on the horse or else. I'm dying over here. 

Tell me my guy isn't the only one??


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

My h was the same way... We stopped having sex when i started showing around 4-5 months. We didn't have sex for about a year. Things have not returned to normal and our son is almost 2 and 1/2 years old.


----------



## finebyme72 (Jul 12, 2011)

My wife was hornier during baby number one and during number two she didn't want me to even touch her. I loved preggo sex - it was the best sex we ever had. Unfortunately, our sex life hasn't been the same since number two (now that we're done having kids I get the feeling she doesn't care about that as much . . . and by as much, I mean at all). Now when we have sex she pretty much tells me to hurry up and its clear she isn't interested in kissing me during sex (I'm not trying to jam my tongue down her throat or anything like that - I've been told by almost every other woman I've ever been with that I'm an amazing kisser).


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

My wife is currently 5 months pregnant, sex life is still very much alive, if not better than before. On the days when she isn't feeling sick, its go time. I don't know what will happen later on down the track, I guess time will tell. There's more than just intercourse that you can do to be intimate anyways


----------



## ozwang (Aug 11, 2011)

michzz said:


> He's not the only guy weirded out about having sex with a pregnant wife. Too close to junior!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The baby cannot be touched by the penis. You can have as much sex as you want when she's pregnant, just be gentle!

The penis can't touch that baby at all during the entire pregnancy, now you can hit the cervix and the baby jump because of it and further along in the pregnancy she may actually feel the baby move during sex


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

theres a mind switch that gets thrown in some guys brains when there SO is prego or a new mom. For me it was like she was no longer my playmate, now she is a mom (hallowed ground here). It was really tough to break through that mind set. Don't know if that has any bearing on your prob but just thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## LizzieBot (Jul 20, 2011)

Lisa,

A lot of guys are afraid of having sex during pregnancy (or grossed out by the thought of the baby being so close to their "boy parts"), so I will keep my fingers crossed that things go back to normal for you after the baby comes. It's too bad he's going through this and you're suffering through it, though; it's hard to be pregnant and hormonal while your spouse is quietly freaking out and not being intimate with you.

Maybe you can get him to help you out in other ways? If you explain that you really want him and it makes you feel bad when he won't touch you. he could try it and get into the mood afterall -- it's worth a shot!


Good luck, and congratulations on the incoming little one!


----------



## kevint (Mar 14, 2009)

I can't keep my hands off my wife. She's pregnant and the sex is still hot!! Tell your boy to get with it.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Don't doctors encourage sex this late in the pregnancy? Have your doctor talk to him...?


----------



## aaroncj (Nov 10, 2011)

Though it's been many years, I recall that our sex life was great during her pregnancy after the first trimester. For me it was both highly charged physically and emotionally. Perhaps I am odd, but I felt like it was literally a unifying experience for the three of us to be physically connected. I also absolutely loved my normally athletic wife's new curves. 

I can understand how some men might have a different reaction but for me it was one of the times I felt closest to my wife in all aspects of our relationship, including sex.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

We had sex right up to the week of delivery.

Tell him that part of his job is to take of you during the pregnancy and that includes taking care of your needs - so suck it up and get to work buster!


----------

